# G3 2018 Satriani - Petrucci - Collen



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

One date in Canada. Tickets on sale 9-22

FEB 21, 2018
TORONTO, ON CA
MASSEY HALL


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

Bring your ear plugs!


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

For the love of god, someone buy that poor man a shirt.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Whats the story on Vai?


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 6, 2009)

KapnKrunch said:


> Whats the story on Vai?


I heard Vai will be playing on the Frank Zappa Hologram tour next year.

Frank Zappa - Back On The Road: The Hologram Tour


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Boogieman said:


> I heard Vai will be playing on the Frank Zappa Hologram tour next year.
> 
> Frank Zappa - Back On The Road: The Hologram Tour


Effin unreal! Holograms now!


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Imagine in the future you could go to Woodstock.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Guncho said:


> Imagine in the future you could go to Woodstock.


Woodstock 94 or 99?


----------



## Slidewinder (Apr 7, 2006)

I can understand Satriani, and Petrucci, but Phil Collen??


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Slidewinder said:


> I can understand Satriani, and Petrucci, but Phil Collen??


I was thinking the exact same thing.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

adcandour said:


> I was thinking the exact same thing.


Same here--depending on the ticket prices I woudl still consider going--but this definitely doesn't live up to previous line ups...


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

zontar said:


> Same here--depending on the ticket prices I woudl still consider going--but this definitely doesn't live up to previous line ups...


After seeing Vai in london, I'm not sure I'd go to any of these kind of shows (unless I was guaranteed the sound was going to be decent)


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Slidewinder said:


> I can understand Satriani, and Petrucci, but Phil Collen??


Sometimes even Phil has to take one for the team, I'm sure the other guys will be able to keep up ...if they're lucky.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

I would rather see Dweezil then Cullen.


----------



## Business (Jul 30, 2013)

Collen might have chops
I'm just wondering what he'll play...
And WTF is he so shredded at nearly 60 years old


----------



## oban (Sep 16, 2010)

Phil Collen has been a workout and nutrition junkie for 25+ years, kicked the booze back then too. Though not a particularly big guy he lifts fairly heavy especially for an old rockstar and trains muay thai.
Should make all of us be it 20, 40, or 60 strive for some consistency in that part of our lives.

What should impress us more is that he uses 13's (A440, on a Floyd!?) and 1"+ thick baseball bat necks and metal picks to "shred". Man after my own heart with that set up.

Wish Fender/Charvel/Jackson would release his PC models with the actual neck he uses, they made the leap with the Ritchie Kotzen Tele's and Strat's which have great original Jeff Beck-like proportions.
_
(Tangent - Kotzen is another rock guy with shred ability who bucks the weedly-weedly stereotype of thin necks and strings, plus uses only his fingers a la Beck. Not implying heavier = tone either, just like to see examples of the Jazz guy with a solid body and 9's and the shredder with 13's to show sometimes you can find a distinct and atypical recipe for yourself in the pursuit of your sound)_


----------



## Business (Jul 30, 2013)

oban said:


> Phil Collen has been a workout and nutrition junkie for 25+ years, kicked the booze back then too. Though not a particularly big guy he lifts fairly heavy especially for an old rockstar and trains muay thai.


Yeah, that or them roids


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

adcandour said:


> After seeing Vai in london, I'm not sure I'd go to any of these kind of shows (unless I was guaranteed the sound was going to be decent)


I've seen Joe live--and it's in my top 5 concerts...


----------

